# Gorilla Glue vs. Titebond PU Glue



## Rudy Vey (May 1, 2004)

Just got back from my Woodcraft store. They have now Gorilla and Titebond polyurethane glue. I used to use only Gorilla, but the Titebond is about only half the price. Is there a big quality difference or are they pretty much the same (as the Woodcraft guy told me)?

TIA

Rudy


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2004)

I wold have to trust teh Woodcraft Guy as I have never used Gorilla. I do use tight bond and it seems to work the same as I have others describe Gorilla glue though. Not all glue are created equal though and aften you get what you pay for. and then again it could be that titebond doesn't spend as much on advertising or something.


----------



## RussFairfield (May 2, 2004)

For what it's worth, I use the Elmer's ProBond brand of polyurethane glue because it is runnier, works well without using water on the wood, doesn't seem to foam as much, lasts longer in the bottle after it has been opened, and Home Depot carries it. Other than that, I can't tell any difference between the brands.

The thinner consustency makes it easier to work into the drilled hole, and the longer life makes it possible to buy a larger container at the lower price. 

If you live in a hot and humid climate, you should learn to read the date stamp on the bottle; and always buy the newest, and less than a year old if possible. The more recent the date, the longer it will last after it has been opened, regardless of the brand.


----------

